# Subtle things that drive you crazy (with lust, not irritation)



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

A girl who notices triple entendre. 

The rigid girl (J types) that nonetheless learn to let my chaos into their hearts. The wild girl (P types) that decide I am worth restraining themselves for.

Sideways glances with the head mostly still otherwise. 

A steady human snuggle effect like a snake slithering around you when you are focused on something that is boring or too focused. 

Seeing that moment of epiphany which means you really did reach someone with a thought.

The resultant squirming and loss of control when you talk a woman into a frenzy in a public place intentionally where she has to restrain herself.

Women that show that they appreciate gentlemanly conduct and realize that this composure does not equate to non alpha behavior in the bedroom (ladies this is very rare). 

A really goofy giggle.

Playfulness when I am indeed ready to play.

Surprise perfection of any kind.

Full body massage (yeah I guess that was a gimme).

Tousled hair.

Pouting when I can cheat my focus and be drawn to you (as opposed to really serious situations where its dangerous)

Non sexual physical interaction that is not clumsy or overdone from watching to many tv heroines.

Oh, and Snu snu, of course.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

series0 said:


> Women that show that they appreciate gentlemanly conduct and realize that this composure does not equate to non alpha behavior in the bedroom (ladies this is very rare).


Yes, this one. And is it really rare? Or is it just in my imagination that this is rare.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

INTonyP said:


> ... That one is an auto response of mine. :laughing:
> 
> 
> That one sided smirk. The telling sign of a naughty thought.
> ...


I've noticed back arching, even on it's own, almost guarantees him thrusting harder and faster. :tongue:


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Macrosapien said:


> lol sorry I was in a be silly mode.
> 
> Okay, I shall participate. Well if I am with someone, and we are out, I like that moment where our eyes meet -- that look which means "no words needed". If like yeah you know what I know, we don't even need to talk about it, you know whats happening tonight. Honestly it's like some psychic shit, its not, but it feels like it.
> 
> ...


Eye contact has to be the ultimate subtle turn-on. The body hug too, clothes/no clothes, always hawt.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Neverontime said:


> I've noticed back arching, even on it's own, almost guarantees him thrusting harder and faster. :tongue:


I think it's primal instinct. Or at least I recognize it is significant to me because I'm primal. :tongue:

Oh, that backwards glance!


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Back to add more.
> 
> Whispering in my ear. It doesn't have to be anything sexual, but just the fact that they know what it does to me..
> 
> ...


Definitely!! When a guy says something like "all women are beautiful" or when he's asked to kiss and tell and doesn't. Oh my! He may as well just strip off right there. :laughing:


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Let's me be first player while playing COD.
> 
> Hawt.


Letting me win a game which I obviously suck at and not needing to point out that he let me win. 
He's soo getting it! :tongue:


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll also add shaving. When guys tilt their head to emphasize their jaw bone.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

series0 said:


> Seeing that moment of epiphany which means you really did reach someone with a thought.
> 
> The resultant squirming and loss of control when you talk a woman into a frenzy in a public place intentionally where she has to restrain herself.


Both of those: YES.

I'm very comfortable with having my perspectives challenged, and I _love _light bulb moments. It's even more of a turn on when a man is open minded enough to be comfortable with having his own perspectives challenged, though. Just says a lot about how secure he is with himself, and how he doesn't _need _to be right. 

Which reminds me, adding to my list: Intellectual debates where you just have fun bouncing ideas off each other.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Neverontime said:


> Letting me win a game which I obviously suck at and not needing to point out that he let me win.
> He's soo getting it! :tongue:


I'm still beatin' his ass doe. 

(During the game. And then after the game if you know what I mean. :wink


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

When they don't bitch about you wearing red lipstick while sucking on their love parts so you can mark your territory and exercise your power.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned this yet. That thing women do that looks like a sex face even in non-sexual contexts. (Do guys do this too? lol) I wish I could find a picture because describing it isn't sexy at all haha. But all the photos I found just look goofy and I'm not talking about it in a funny way. It's in a "No no no why are you making my mind go there" and her mind probably isn't even there way. :laughing:


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I'm surprised no one's mentioned this yet. That thing women do that looks like a sex face even in non-sexual contexts. (Do guys do this too? lol) I wish I could find a picture because describing it isn't sexy at all haha. But all the photos I found just look goody and I'm not talking about it in a funny way. It's in a "No no no why are you making my mind go there" and her mind probably isn't even there way. :laughing:


Wait, you mean this kind of face? =S I'm trying to picture it and can't q.q


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Kore said:


> Wait, you mean this kind of face? =S I'm trying to picture it and can't q.q


Kind of, but I was picturing with the jaw kind of down. (Also, I meant to say "goofy", fixed that lol). 
It's also a common expression for photoshoots and I feel like people do it when they're singing sometimes. 

http://www.sophieharris.co.uk/portfolio/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/katy_perry_23-normal.jpg

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/0knqHdxbPIo/maxresdefault.jpg

http://artcreationforever.com/images/shakira/shakira-07.jpg

(^Can't tell if that's a photoshoot, or they just shot it mid-sentence..)

Sometimes it's like a crime series/film, in chase scenes, or when they're struggling with someone/something, and their faces just go that way.. :laughing:


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> This thread is in need of a sexy, simmering flame jam type thang. Something that just drizzles and sizzles, something bedraped in silk and dripping with syrup
> 
> Ice cold
> I'm cold baby, ice cold
> ...


If she's so cold, why isn't the song? :wink:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

@Kore
:laughing:


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

kaleidoscope said:


> Being teased. Even if just playfully, for a fraction of a second (and depending on who you are, for a lot longer than that), it makes me want to jump you.
> 
> Being denied something I want, again playfully.
> 
> ...


^

(it's pretty much what I do all the time and it feel OH SO GOOD to get it back  )

Also, slightly bitting / licking my ear. I can't even. Immediate action, right here


----------



## kittenklyn (Nov 2, 2015)

Hmmm I had to think about this, in terms of what makes me hot and bothered, without the actions being sexual in nature. So here we go.

I am a: White CIS male.

1. What turns me on: Watching her have an intellectual debate with someone, and crushing them with facts and reason. 
2. When she sings along with me in a low, soft l, and raspy voice.
3. When she plays with kids.
4. When she takes control of a situation.
5. When she shows confidence and power in her life.
6. When she cooks a nice dinner (because normally I do all the cooking in a relationship).
7. Seeing her give a speech on heavy topics such as veganism, human trafficking, and more.

As for physical things:

1. When she sits over a desk and her neck is exposed, as if its asking me to go over and kiss it softly. 
2. When her hair is all crazy and her face is dirty from working outside.
3. When she's wearing more formal work clothes and she bends over *smirk*


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

I can only think of a really random one at the moment. And it's men who look warm. 

I love a man in a sweater, cardigan, parka coat... don't care. So long as they look like they're giving off a lot of body heat. It's even nicer when it's a cold winter's day, and you can see the breath coming out of their mouths.

I think it's probably due to the fact that I like hugs from guys. And of course a hug is more pleasant if it's warm. So it's only natural for me to like a cozy looking guy.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Purple Skies said:


> I can only think of a really random one at the moment. And it's men who look warm.
> 
> I love a man in a sweater, cardigan, parka coat... don't care. So long as they look like they're giving off a lot of body heat. It's even nicer when it's a cold winter's day, and you can see the breath coming out of their mouths.
> 
> I think it's probably due to the fact that I like hugs from guys. And of course a hug is more pleasant if it's warm. So it's only natural for me to like a cozy looking guy.


Men are always warmer than me. I think they evolved a higher body temperature to lure us in.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Non-physical things:
Someone outsmarting me. 
Someone teasing me/toying with me. 
When I get to see a little nougat of goodness underneath a veil of sarcasm, that no one else sees. 
Being directed in some way (I'm usually naturally in charge and god do I love it when I'm not).

Physical things:
Unyeilding and somewhat uncomfortable eye contact. 
Sideways grins, esp when coupled with a dimple. 
Rolling up the sleeves of a button down shirt.
When a man runs his fingers through his hair. 
Talking to a child. 
That look they give when they tell a joke to a group but then look at you to make sure you know it was for you. 

Things where they touch me:
A soft touch on my back, running their fingers down my spine. 
Grabbing my hips. 
A soft kiss that turns passionate. 
A kind of ferocious grab...
Neck kisses. 
Nipple sucking (god does this get me). 
Toying with my body a bit...making me crazy.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Courtalort said:


> When I get to see a little nougat of goodness underneath a veil of sarcasm, that no one else sees.
> 
> That look they give when they tell a joke to a group but then look at you to make sure you know it was for you.


Ahhhh those are the best! 

Seeing glimpses of someone's emotional, raw, vulnerable side when they're usually reserved/composed. 

When someone's angry at someone/something else, and they're trying to keep their composure. You can see it in the tensing of the jaw muscles, that frown, the tension in their body.. Makes me want angry sex. 










Just like that ^.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

kaleidoscope said:


> Ahhhh those are the best!
> 
> Seeing glimpses of someone's emotional, raw, vulnerable side when they're usually reserved/composed.
> 
> ...


Exxxxxxactly. 
I tend to be attracted to kind of reserved, unemotional guys...so this is what I live for. 
The jaw muscle thing always makes me want to like...grab their face and kiss them. In public.


----------



## Fuel (Oct 20, 2015)

Theoretically speaking;

Him sitting contemplatively for a long time. Complete silence & absorbed in thoughts.
Him crying.
Him being vulnerable in general.
Shyness.
Calmness.
Him absorbed in an intellectual or artistic activity, as in a state of flow.
Him asking to be comforted, and me succeeding in doing so.
Him needing me.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Fuel said:


> Theoretically speaking;
> 
> Him sitting contemplatively for a long time. Complete silence & absorbed in thoughts.
> Him crying.
> ...



where are the women like you in my life?!~?!?


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Playful or shy or fascinated curiosity, maybe combined with a little of playful or refined naughtiness if it is more about lust than just attraction.
It's in the eyes, smile perhaps while playing with hair or teasing with other part of body, but not too explicit or predatory. It must give impression of both refinement (good taste, principles) and/or certain innocence (light-hearted playfulness, shy curiosity).


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

When guys sit with their legs spread apart.

Also, guys wearing heels.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

That crease down the back of a man's spine.


----------



## Fuel (Oct 20, 2015)

Macrosapien said:


> where are the women like you in my life?!~?!?


Apparently we are rare, and good at hiding!


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Waiting game(s), to see who gives in/breaks first.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Fuel said:


> Theoretically speaking;
> 
> Him sitting contemplatively for a long time. Complete silence & absorbed in thoughts.
> Him crying.
> ...


I am all of the above except for calm. I'm ****ing crazy. And, I don't look or act like a man, but I see myself as one.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Being called a bad girl is such a huge turn on... I guess I would like to be a bad girl sometimes.
Light touching, touch with one's finger tips only. It feels so nice...
Loving bites and holding me very close to your body is also very nice.

My boyfriend keeps telling me I have soft skin and that gets me all kinds of hot inside.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Aya of Rivia said:


> My boyfriend keeps telling me I have soft skin and that gets me all kinds of hot inside.


Ohhh, I love love hearing that too! 

Calling me out on my bullshit: yes please? I do it specifically to be caught, y'know. 

Giving me complete, undivided attention, and asking me a bunch of questions. SO irresistible. 

When they're not afraid to show you they're into you, and they don't send mixed messages. 

When they tell me I'm "so fucking [insert compliment]", it just does something for me. I got told I was 'so fucking cute' the other day and I *melted*.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The hot scene guy in my science class whose name is literally Ash. And, that's just how I assume it's spelled. He probably has an edgy e at the end of his name because he's just too perfect to be cis het but I want him to notice me in a positive way. But, I'm just that weird autistic person who everybody hates, and he's so far above my league!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Ohhh, I love love hearing that too!
> 
> Calling me out on my bullshit: yes please? I do it specifically to be caught, y'know.
> 
> ...


YES. THIS. I want him to speak like that to me.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> The hot scene guy in my science class whose name is literally Ash. And, that's just how I assume it's spelled. He probably has an edgy e at the end of his name because he's just too perfect to be cis het but I want him to notice me in a positive way. But, I'm just that weird autistic person who everybody hates, and he's so far above my league!


I don't get how someone is too perfect to be cis. Sounds discriminatory to me.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

Neverontime said:


> What very subtle gestures, actions, movements, etc. drive you wild?
> Things that have a significant effect on you, perhaps even without the other person realising it.
> 
> Either during sex or in everyday situations, whichever.
> ...


well in that case you in need of a istp , looks predatory like ;P


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Sooo I discovered a whole set of new ones recently. :kitteh:

Him making a low, happy hum when I pull him in for a kiss. 

Saying 'come here you' with a devilish smile and pulling _me_ in for a kiss. 

Hand holding, and his thumb tracing patterns on my skin = tingles all over. 

Feeding each other food (nothing too messy obviously). 

Fake, playful arguments where we are being 'rude' to each other.

Indirect compliments about my appearance. Not outright telling me I'm gorgeous, or beautiful, but instead looking at me a certain way, and saying stuff like 'Look at you'.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Katsuo Ronin said:


> well in that case you in need of a istp , looks predatory like ;P


:laughing:
I have a thing for istp's actually. Or they have a thing for me, I guess.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Sooo I discovered a whole set of new ones recently. :kitteh:
> 
> Him making a low, happy hum when I pull him in for a kiss.
> 
> ...


I love that soo much.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Not being afraid to approach me or even touch me.
Playful arguments and they punch me in the arm for being cheeky.
A coy smile when they break eye contact.
Being able to see through me. (Not many can do this).
Playful teasing with innuendos
Holding my hand/arm or waist when just casually walking along with a little " hmm"
When I can feel them breathing and can smell them as they hug me.
Sometimes being forceful.


----------



## Geejayblue (Dec 21, 2015)

INTonyP said:


> Yes, this one. And is it really rare? Or is it just in my imagination that this is rare.



I also feel this is rare. Maybe we don't get out enough lol


----------



## Geejayblue (Dec 21, 2015)

Loaf said:


> Playful arguments and they punch me in the arm for being cheeky.



Love doing this.... don't think my ex quite understood it. 

Men listen, if a girl punches you playfully on the arm, don't say ow, playfully fight back.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

Neverontime said:


> :laughing:
> I have a thing for istp's actually. Or they have a thing for me, I guess.


how about you we both have something for the other :wink:


----------



## ageek007 (Feb 26, 2016)

Whenever someone whispers directly into my ear, especially 
-take it
-give it all to me

Any form of ear play
Nibbling
Heavy breathing directly on any part of my body.
Forcibly initiating any physical contact

God I'm such a slut


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Women who are not afraid to be physically affectionate and encourage me being physically affectionate with them. 

Women who reciprocate compliments very positively and flirtatiously

Shoulders, legs, thighs, hips, breast cleavage, shapely butt accented through swimsuits, Jennifer Lopez's flaming hot Met Gala 2015 attire, Priyanka Chopra's sexy Academy Awards 2016 attire

Seeing women in strapless dresses, skirts, or swimsuits

When some men are shirtless. Men who are softer in features and look more like adult Link from Ocarina of Time rather than Arnold S. 

Women wearing skirts in which legs are shown, swimsuits where hips, legs and body is accented. When women have breast cleavage. 

Men with slender/lean, yet toned/athletic bodies.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

For me, simple hugs. 

I'm aware hugging is considered generally socially acceptable behavior/gesture, especially between friends, but I have to disagree. I think hugs are/feel too intimate. It's sensory overload for me, overwhelming, combined with invasive, lingering thoughts. 

It's because of the physical contact as well as lack of it. For instance, genitals are close to each other but not touching, the position of hands/arms is often very similar/identical to the position in which they would be, if you were having sex horizontally. 

It feels like violating personal space, both mine and whoever hugs me. I never initiate hugs, and if I can, I will avoid them. I both hate it and love it, because it's bothersome as well as arousing. I would prefer to have hugs exclusively with a person I'm romantically involved with.

Another, not so subtle, is prolonged eye contact. It falls into same category, being too intimate and intrusive for me.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

An attractive female talking to me, on purpose.


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

When my partner

- grabs my waist
- pulls me closer to his/her body
- looks me into the eyes
- looks at my lips while biting his/hers
- looks back into my eyes
- then slowly leans in and whispers into my ear:
- "The Lannisters send their regards!"
- then stabs me in the chest while my mother watches


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Roland Khan said:


> An attractive female talking to me, on purpose.


:laughing:
When do they talk to you accidentally?


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Ahhhh those are the best!
> 
> Seeing glimpses of someone's emotional, raw, vulnerable side when they're usually reserved/composed.
> 
> ...


Sigh a lot of your posts make me want to cry out to the gods.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Neverontime said:


> :laughing:
> When do they talk to you accidentally?


Before they find out how awkward and non-social I am :dry:


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Kore said:


> Sigh a lot of your posts make me want to cry out to the gods.


Hahaha, right back at you! Great minds think alike


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Kore said:


> kaleidoscope said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhh those are the best!
> ...



opcorn:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I thought of some others. I think an attractive (or average-looking) girl playing a guitar makes for like a 10-fold increase of hotness. I mean I guess it's kind of a cliche.. (https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/58/48/87/584887fb6aab3520e43014de4bd508b9.jpg) lol but even if it's an acoustic guitar. Then it gives this good-girl vibe that's so.. corruptible. :rolleye:

And for some reason when girls have large appetites and like eating meat, I find that to be sexual lol. So essentially I think guitars and meat-eating are sexually suggestive? :laughing:




acidicwithpanic said:


>


Oh the arched back thing is such a turn-on. 


* *




So glad I went to search for guitar example pics :drooling:















Fish Launcher said:


> When guys sit with their legs spread apart.
> 
> Also, guys wearing heels.


Manspreading in heels? 



Vanitas said:


> Waiting game(s), to see who gives in/breaks first.


Like this? :laughing:


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

I have to agree with everything @Neverontime has said on this thread. This is strange, I thought they were just little, separate and independent things but maybe it's _a thing_...


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> This is a really weird one, but certain thumb rings on men:
> 
> View attachment 493082
> 
> ...


Wtf! We should mark territory or something. We want the same things! x'D


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Neverontime said:


> What is it about the feeling, specifically?


I was just about to say that maybe this has turned away from the "subtle" (swallowing a whole cock was kind of a joke) but since it's your thread, i'll continue!

um, i'll just quote @Kore exactly: "It's being filled[engulfed?] completely from every angle that makes it so good "

ha, so it's like the same, but i can't think of the opposite of "filled." it's like no longer a blowjob, something else. like, fucking a super tight, soft warm pussy. or like if/when a girl can squeeze her juicebox muscles all around the wiener. but in the throat. jesus. so warm and hits all the dick's pleasure nerves (it really is VERY similar to the vaginer plus the visual is huge). 

a few gfs could take it all the way WHILE i came. i wasn't all that crazy about them otherwise, but I probably kept 'em around for an extra 3 months just for that skill :laughing:






kaleidoscope said:


> Definitely agree with @Kore that the angle helps tremendously, but also, practice. I was able to take in more and handle more forceful thrusting over time, as long as it was gradual.


You are a saint, madam.


yeah, my last gf, she just had no ambition.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> lol, i was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao talk about subtle.

"Johnny, what subtle things turn you on?"

"Deepthroatin' bitches, man. Fuckin' A."

But really, I think that's a universal guy thing. I can only imagine how it must feel. >_> (oh wait, you already described it in your later post...)

It's nice to be on the giving end too, I guess.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Subtle, weird things that turn me on-

When a guy (usually Bf/or a crush thing) is wearing any kind of pants or shorts that are thin enough, or that material that lets you see the outline of their dick. Lord have mercy on my filthy fucking soul. Have me now.

Edit: 

a couple others; 

During sexy time, anything remotely rough or dominating drives me absolutely crazy. If the guy grabs me roughly/possessively. Spanking. When a guy says he's going to cum. The expression a guy has when I'm giving him head. Or locking eyes with a guy when I'm giving him head. Jesus.

Another one is being told what to do during sex. I will do practically whatever.. to an extent. I'm pathetic.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> lmao talk about subtle.
> 
> "Johnny, what subtle things turn you on?"
> 
> ...


Lol

btw, I AM the universal guy 




Nice to be on the giving end, as in the receiving end of a wiener down the throat? Or tongue in vaginer? (more subtle things, and obv the latter is swell/swole)





ok some subtle thangs...

So I don't know if women do this unbconsciously (think so) but when you're talking to a new one that you like and she glances at your lips here and there.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> Lol
> 
> btw, I AM the universal guy
> 
> ...


I meant I like giving BJs. lol 

And yeah, we do tend to do that a lot. I like giving subtle hints to a guy I'm interested in with things like that. Especially ones with sexual undertones.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

johnnyyukon said:


> ok some subtle thangs...
> 
> So I don't know if women do this unconsciously (think so) but when you're talking to a new one that you like and she glances at your lips here and there.


Omg I hate that! You do it once and then you can't stop doing it. It's even worse when he just lets you sit there while the tension eats you up inside. Or _he_ does it and you know he's thinking about it. Same result, tension eating you up. You hate it and love it. You want it to stop but the longer you wait the better it gets. It's so evil and sexy.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Did I hear lust?


----------



## ageek007 (Feb 26, 2016)

Whenever I feel nails or teeth on my skin no matter how soft [or hard ] I go absolutely freaking ballistic and want to pin them to a wall right then and there. Even worse (or better ) would be in a place where I would be unable to do anything back e.g. in public. It's just not fair


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

ageek007 said:


> Whenever I feel nails or teeth on my skin no matter how soft [or hard ] I go absolutely freaking ballistic and want to pin them to a wall right then and there. Even worse (or better ) would be in a place where I would be unable to do anything back e.g. in public. It's just not fair


I absolutely love to bite/scratch/smack, but biting especially. Nibbles, more forceful biting.. anything goes. I remember biting my friend so hard one time I actually bruised him. And even when it's just to a friend, it still turns me on. I love being affectionately violent. :blushed:


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Not so subtle, but pressing my breasts against his bare skin.


----------



## MrSlunk (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh deary deary me.

- At a social event, when you go off to talk to different people, and you makes lusty eyes at me from across the room.

- showing a bit of shoulder or back. Tank tops. Backless dresses. yuuuuuumm.

- casual and seemingly unintentional boob contact, especially fully clothed.

- sneaking up behind me, hugging me from behind, and resting your head on my back.

- playful teasing, especially if we're having a deep intellectual or philosophical discussion, and you can do it to make a point. swoon.

- if you play with my ears while we're cuddling, then you essential have me wrapped around your finger.

- Taking the initiative, and being direct about it. Unless i'm totally exhausted, "Goddamn i want to fuck you right now" is very likely to get you what you want.

- I'm pretty dominant, but feistiness spurs me to even lustier heights. For example; you push me against the wall while we're pashing, then i flip you round so that you're against the wall, but you push back whilst still making out... so hot. Same concept applies if we're playing with ropes 

- being expressive and unreserved with your body language during sex. With reckless abandon. Raw. Primal. Unfettered. Vulnerable.

I think i need a cold shower after reading this thread...


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

Not so subtle, but I love when women lay down on their back in a tshirt or tanktop with no bra on and then it hangs on the sides. Mhm. Yup.

Like this (as a demonstration):


* *















Which in real life looks like this:


* *















I think my testosterone is kicking in.


----------



## ageek007 (Feb 26, 2016)

kaleidoscope said:


> I absolutely love to bite/scratch/smack, but biting especially. Nibbles, more forceful biting.. anything goes. I remember biting my friend so hard one time I actually bruised him. And even when it's just to a friend, it still turns me on. I love being affectionately violent. :blushed:


Be careful, I bite back :wink:


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

Subtle.. hmm, let's see...

Smart humor and even better if he doesn't realize it or feels a bit shy after he's made his joke. 

Private jokes, innuendo that is just between the two of us... no one else knows what we're talking about. 

When he blushes at my blatant dirty comments. I love making grown men squirm.

Checking out my boobs. It happens all the time and I like it. Almost always. 

When he knows I saw him checking out my boobs and gets a little embarrassed.

Doctors. Any male doctor who isn't a jackass. Even better if he smiles a lot or checks out my boobs. HOT!

The Mr. Clean look.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> aw, you're the best. geez, haven't tried that one, that's fucking hot, like I'd be OFF the bed facing her feet (not straddling her)? think i know, read on...


You'd be standing on the floor kind of straddling her upside down head. This is the best way to take it all in IMO and my favorite thing to do, at least at this point on my relatively vanilla sexual resume. I orgasm so easily in this position. Yeah, that isn't subtle at all. Whoops!

Too big would be frustrating for me.. I'd want it all in. I'm the kind of person that doesn't like to do something at all if I can't do it right. Finally got a little action last week. He was smallish-average sized. He enjoyed it but I was disappointed that there wasn't any challenge. I think I need to do some testing and data collection to find the size range that is just right.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

When a hot guy loosens his tie with one hand. 

Like please, take the whole thing off. Take your shirt off too.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice looking calves. Just.. dunno. Calves.


----------



## ageek007 (Feb 26, 2016)

At all those wonderful women out there who wear perfume with vanilla in it, just yes. I am an absolute sucker for anything that smells of vanilla.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

HermioneG said:


> You'd be standing on the floor kind of straddling her upside down head. This is the best way to take it all in IMO and my favorite thing to do, at least at this point on my relatively vanilla sexual resume. I orgasm so easily in this position. Yeah, that isn't subtle at all. Whoops!
> 
> Too big would be frustrating for me.. I'd want it all in. I'm the kind of person that doesn't like to do something at all if I can't do it right. Finally got a little action last week. He was smallish-average sized. He enjoyed it but I was disappointed that there wasn't any challenge. I think I need to do some testing and data collection to find the size range that is just right.


haha, aw, you guys are the best.

The only prob with that position for me is that I'M the one trying to wiggle it down, and especially since she may be temporarily unable to communicate with a large dick down her throat, I'd be slightly concerned of damaging a hyoid or something, haha.

Like, "hold still, bitch, while I MAKE it fit! what?? i can't hear you!"

so you orgasm while this is going on sometimes? that is so hot.

yeah, well more than a handful of girls have been able to do it, so the ones that couldn't or wouldn't, just not so adventurous, I guess.



ok, subtle, subtle.......

I guess when a girl you really like, but haven't kissed yet, is giving you the "kiss me" eyes-she's like completely squared up facing you with nothing but that thought in her head. It's a precarious moment and one that def makes my heart beat outta my chest.

It's also a situation that took me a loooonng time to recognize. So much so, that looking back to girls that gave me the "kiss me" eyes but I did NOT kiss them cuz I was a moron. Thinking back on some of those cute girls and me being a clueless boy, makes me cringe.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> Nice looking calves. Just.. dunno. Calves.


yes, I second this. Athletic calves. major.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> haha, aw, you guys are the best.
> 
> The only prob with that position for me is that I'M the one trying to wiggle it down, and especially since she may be temporarily unable to communicate with a large dick down her throat, I'd be slightly concerned of damaging a hyoid or something, haha.
> 
> ...


You gotta come up with some hand signals. Maybe something like this:









Yeah if she wants to be in control of it, it might not be the best position. It's more for the ladies that enjoy being overpowered. Feeling pinned down and he's taking what he wants. Its not a bj at this point anymore! Gotta have the trust first though. Orgasms - great position for either person to use a vibrator or a hand. For me, at this point, just a little touch and I'm done. 

Yeah I need to do this soon. Sigh. I got my ex husband to do it a few times, but he was always weirdly emotional afterwards for a few days.. It bothered him how much I liked it and he was worried about my mental health.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

johnnyyukon said:


> haha, aw, you guys are the best.
> 
> The only prob with that position for me is that I'M the one trying to wiggle it down, and especially since she may be temporarily unable to communicate with a large dick down her throat, I'd be slightly concerned of damaging a hyoid or something, haha.
> 
> ...


Now then.. Some of us have enlarged tonsils and there's no way 8" of normal girth is squeezing past them. So quit calling us unadventurous. 

But I'm told trying is actually a whole new adventure. 
Oh and you had better like it. :tongue: :kitteh:

(Im only feigning offense btw, in case that's not clear )


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

HermioneG said:


> You gotta come up with some hand signals. Maybe something like this:


Lmfao

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Neverontime said:


> Now then.. Some of us have enlarged tonsils and there's no way 8" of normal girth is squeezing past them. So quit calling us unadventurous.
> 
> But I'm told trying is actually a whole new adventure.
> Oh and you had better like it. :tongue: :kitteh:
> ...


Enlarged tonsils eh? That sounds made up. J/k, but it kinda does, but i believe you :laughing:

But I guess that gives me a new question, "What?? Aw c'mon, where's the effort?? You got enlarged tonsils or sumthin!?"


ah yeah silly, I think if I really offended you, i would really know


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Also, while I'm not a fan of like really muscular women, if they're strong (at like squats or deadlfits), is majorly hot.

Intelligence and confidence are no-brainers.

This is a recent thing but: a wild, very long, very thick head of hair. At the same time, I'm also attracted to women who can pull-off a pixie cut or even bald. But there's something amazing about a huge thick head of hair.

GIRLS THAT DJ. That is so incredibly hot, I just lose it.






Around 2:30 the female DJ takes over. *melts* For some reason, I find it a lot more attractive than women who play a conventional musical instrument.



johnnyyukon said:


> yes, I second this. Athletic calves. major.


I'm a sucker for legs. Or like. Basically the whole curvy line going from waist to hips to ass to legs and then... to calves. Like, it's the last bit of curve in that. So a skinny ankle with nicely shaped calves, on a nicely shaped set of legs is like... the cherry on top.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

johnnyyukon said:


> Enlarged tonsils eh? That sounds made up. J/k, but it kinda does, but i believe you :laughing:
> 
> But I guess that gives me a new question, "What?? Aw c'mon, where's the effort?? You got enlarged tonsils or sumthin!?"
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah it does sound made up, now you mention it. :laughing: 
I promise it's true. They're great for pulling sickies but no help for deep throating. Meh, you can't win em all.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

_The look._ you know, that half closed look of bliss when they look at you while smiling. That.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

johnnyyukon said:


> haha, aw, you guys are the best.
> 
> The only prob with that position for me is that I'M the one trying to wiggle it down, and especially since she may be temporarily unable to communicate with a large dick down her throat, I'd be slightly concerned of damaging a hyoid or something, haha.
> 
> ...


Hand signals.

Yes, it's extremely nice to have your clit rubbed while sucking in that position in particular. It's just so comfy and hot at the same time like jchillin' + blowjob + orgasm. Everybody's happy.


----------



## 172354 (Oct 21, 2014)

Subtle? Hmmmmm......

Hearing him groaning, moaning, any little noise he makes out of pleasure. Feeling his hard cock pressed against me from behind when we're in public. Anytime he manages to pin me against a wall. Feeling his fingers gently trace along my neck or thighs. Lastly (for now), hearing his voice on a let's play and imagining I'm there between his legs sucking him off and trying to steal his concentration, heh heh.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Kore said:


> Hand signals.
> 
> Yes, it's extremely nice to have your clit rubbed while sucking in that position in particular. *It's just so comfy* and hot at the same time like jchillin' + blowjob + orgasm. Everybody's happy.


Sounds good. But... but how do you breathe? :confused3:


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

gritglossandrainbows said:


> Sounds good. But... but how do you breathe? :confused3:


Lol! It's like a rhythm. As he pulls out you breathe, he thrusts you don't, pulls out breathe, thrusts in you don't. I kinda hold my breath a lot while masturbating anyway so it doesn't interfere at all. Do you hold your breath at least a little? Lol oh no.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Kore said:


> Lol! It's like a rhythm. As he pulls out you breathe, he thrusts you don't, pulls out breathe, thrusts in you don't. I kinda hold my breath a lot while masturbating anyway so it doesn't interfere at all. Do you hold your breath at least a little? Lol oh no.


I think I get it now :smile: I found some porn that graciously demonstrated the process visually. 

Well, Kore, you keep giving me new goals to aspire to. First there was some unique vocab. now masturbation breathing habits :wink: I'll def put this on my to-do list.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Haha I love how @Sheik has no idea how to be subtle. You're wild. 

As for subtle things that drive me crazy...when a guy or girl bites their lip out of nerves, awkwardness, or anticipation. Also I'm a sucker for a half smile. Also I love it when people play with my hair. Sometimes even in normal conversation I can't help but thinking randomly: 'what would they do if I just randomly kissed them?' then it's _all _I can think about.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

When he makes fun of me by imitating me fucking.
"*squeaky voice* Faster Austin, faster!" (I never actually said that, but it's cool).


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Pulling me back by my hair.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

gritglossandrainbows said:


> Sounds good. But... but how do you breathe? :confused3:


Who needs air?


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

HermioneG said:


> You gotta come up with some hand signals. Maybe something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha, that gif.

man, one problem I've def never had is "violating" my woman in new and fun ways. Mostly cuz, through communication, it's not violating, but she's gettin' off on it, even if it seems that it's a position or act that may seem degrading to a guy. weird. 

If she's like, "Gah, that makes me so fucking horny and wet when you f*** my a** while I'm tied to the rack," that's good enough for me.



Kore said:


> Hand signals.
> 
> Yes, it's extremely nice to have your clit rubbed while sucking in that position in particular. It's just so comfy and hot at the same time like jchillin' + blowjob + orgasm. Everybody's happy.


I like Hermione's hand signal, haha.

Yes, the circle of dick-down-throat, clit rubbed, g-spot massaged to squirt, cum down esophagus is a beautiful thing. 



:laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

HermioneG said:


> Who needs air?


Ain't that what nostrils is fur? I guess a big 'ol wiener would prevent the whole air pipe.

Man, from a woman's percpective, this does indeed sound like some advanced coordination/skill.



Fuck, ok, subtle....



Hugs from behind.



so question, what about when a guy is bein' all Guy-like, and say you're walking close to a road and a car comes by and he practically physically moves you so he is closer to the road/car? even when there's very little real danger. I've found I do this on instinct. Little "protective" gestures.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> so question, what about when a guy is bein' all Guy-like, and say you're walking close to a road and a car comes by and he practically physically moves you so he is closer to the road/car? even when there's very little real danger. I've found I do this on instinct. Little "protective" gestures.


I like stuff like that and I think most women do. I mentioned it before (below quote)

A few years ago, my then-bf and I were going to a restaurant. He had parked. We were crossing a road on a rainy day. This other car was driving down the street slowly, but it was thoroughly distracted. It didn't see that a lot of people were crossing. At one point, it looked like it wanted to bump into me, and if not me, then someone else behind me. So my ex kicked his leg out at the front of the car and literally stopped the car with his foot. The car immediately braked. I can't explain it but it was both funny and chivalrous. 



gritglossandrainbows said:


> - Some chivalrous things like him walking on the outside of the sidewalk, leading the way through a crowd, keeping an eye on the environment, so that I don't need to.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

gritglossandrainbows said:


> I think I get it now :smile: I found some porn that graciously demonstrated the process visually.
> 
> Well, Kore, you keep giving me new goals to aspire to. First there was some unique vocab. now masturbation breathing habits :wink: I'll def put this on my to-do list.


I'd love to see a guy's reaction to reading that to-do list. Lol!


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh oh oh I came up with a new ones, related to safety. These are really subtle though, but it seems like the definition of subtle is open for debate.

Subtle thing is when I'm sitting in my car, waiting first in line by a roadside construction that is blocking my lane, and a man wearing a pair of aviators and with his long dirty high visibility jacket left casually open and sleeves rolled up (not a traffic flagger but some other worker) walks onto the other lane in front of an oncoming truck and gives me the short, affirming nod to say: "Yes I make traffic stop with my presence alone, drive safe ma'am." 

Another really subtle thing is when my spouse is looking through his/our online banking things and tells me about them, because at any given time I'm usually not sure where even my wallet is.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

johnnyyukon said:


> Ain't that what nostrils is fur? I guess a big 'ol wiener would prevent the whole air pipe.
> 
> Man, from a woman's percpective, this does indeed sound like some advanced coordination/skill.
> 
> ...


Small protective gestures can be appealing. When it becomes more about guys egos than about protection though, it can be a little insulting.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

When he interrupts my deep philosophical discussion with "I want to Fuck you". It's irritating, amusing and yet still hot all at the same time.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Neverontime said:


> Small protective gestures can be appealing. When it becomes more about guys egos than about protection though, it can be a little insulting.


I had this with a guy that only wanted to do things like carry bags for me when people were watching. If no one was watching I would have to argue with him to help me. 

I would like to experience a dude that is protective because they really care though. If I do I'll come back and add it to the thread. Lol


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Kore said:


> I had this with a guy that only wanted to do things like carry bags for me when people were watching. If no one was watching I would have to argue with him to help me.
> 
> I would like to experience a dude that is protective because they really care though. If I do I'll come back and add it to the thread. Lol


Fake protectiveness is so annoying. 

I hate it when guys tell others not to swear in front of me (especially since I swear a lot myself).


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Kore said:


> I had this with a guy that only wanted to do things like carry bags for me when people were watching. If no one was watching I would have to argue with him to help me.


Lol! what a douchebag.



> I would like to experience a dude that is protective because they really care though. If I do I'll come back and add it to the thread. Lol


So, here's what I do...

I try to screen men for that from the very first interaction. Eg: do they plan ahead of time, pick me up every time, drop me off at home (thats where they get to makeout with me and feel me up), make sure I enter my home "safely" (I smile and send them a flying kiss when I'm inside, so thats the reward) pay for almost everything (aside from the generous gifts I get them for birthdays or spontaneous surprises. I do this to see if they have a provider urge), and the usual protective gestures men use when they care.

The level of that changes as we become closer and more serious. For me, its not about how much they do for me or spend, but that they "take care of things." Do they enjoy protecting me and providing for me? Will they do this instinctively even if we're not getting along? Some people are just not wired to do that (despite what they believe), and while they might make great partners for someone else, they're not options for me. 

Even if I live 25 miles away from someone (like one of my exes), it's their choice to ask me out  They're not obligated to go out with me. So, they can either pick me and do all that 90% of the time, or we can just skip meeting up. I don't really express it in obvious words though. It's all non-verbal or subtle verbal redirects or my lack of communication. They get the point. They either get in line or disappear  Either response is fine for me. If they eliminate themselves for not meeting the standard, who am I to complain? :biggrin:

Even though I prefer dominant men in dating, I will... "train" them without their knowledge. lol. At this point, I've even accidentally trained some male friends to do that. 

A friend of mine usually dates long distance, so if she drives to his place, she'll have him fill up her gas and EZ pass (online, for toll roads). At some point, the guys do it instinctively even if she's just running around her own city.

Of course, you don't have to use any of this unsolicited advice :bwink: But it's an option.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Sheik said:


> Subtle? Hmmmmm......
> 
> Hearing him groaning, moaning, any little noise he makes out of pleasure. Feeling his hard cock pressed against me from behind when we're in public. Anytime he manages to pin me against a wall. Feeling his fingers gently trace along my neck or thighs. Lastly (for now), hearing his voice on a let's play and imagining I'm there between his legs sucking him off and trying to steal his concentration, heh heh.


XD

King Kong kind of subtle


I love that "just eat me up" kind of stare. The playful yet hungry one. With a sign of finger ... "come at me".

That just make me go


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Neverontime said:


> Small protective gestures can be appealing. When it becomes more about guys egos than about protection though, it can be a little insulting.


yeah, I could see that. Fine line. Womenz can take kare themselves!! But no, I'm not the type, "Hey yo, you lookin' at my bitch?? I'll smash your face in!!!"





gritglossandrainbows said:


> I like stuff like that and I think most women do. I mentioned it before (below quote)
> 
> A few years ago, my then-bf and I were going to a restaurant. He had parked. We were crossing a road on a rainy day. This other car was driving down the street slowly, but it was thoroughly distracted. It didn't see that a lot of people were crossing. At one point, it looked like it wanted to bump into me, and if not me, then someone else behind me. So my ex kicked his leg out at the front of the car and literally stopped the car with his foot. The car immediately braked. I can't explain it but it was both funny and chivalrous.


Yeah, that's a good guy. And that's more what I'm talking about. I have a pretty high situational awareness from various hobbies/jobs, so if there's a hint of any REAL danger, I go into caveman protective mode, nothing to do with ego.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

johnnyyukon said:


> I go into caveman protective mode, nothing to do with ego.


That's hot.



gritglossandrainbows said:


> So, here's what I do...
> 
> Of course, you don't have to use any of this unsolicited advice :bwink: But it's an option.


Teach me! :blushed:


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

gritglossandrainbows said:


> So, here's what I do...
> 
> I try to screen men for that from the very first interaction. Eg: do they plan ahead of time, pick me up every time, drop me off at home (thats where they get to makeout with me and feel me up), make sure I enter my home "safely" (I smile and send them a flying kiss when I'm inside, so thats the reward) pay for almost everything (aside from the generous gifts I get them for birthdays or spontaneous surprises. I do this to see if they have a provider urge), and the usual protective gestures men use when they care.


I appreciate your view on this. I find myself a bit offended if a guy lets me pay on the first date or is too passive when it comes to making plans. I wasn't quite sure how to express that without sounding judgmental. But you're right - it's the protective, provider thing. I LOVE giving gifts, paying for things, taking my turn and being fair when it comes to traveling, providing, etc.. that is who I am, but I want that from them too.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Hmm, the first thing that's coming to mind is this dude who made me smell a candle at brunch, haha.

BUT. We weren't together. It was one of those awkward brunches after a one night stand, but also, at the same time...we'd known each other before hand. *Enter complication* Lol.

He had paid for everything date wise, so I was like, let me get breakfast! And he's standing there as we check out, sampling all of the candles on display and making me do it too, and I can't explain why, but it was so hilarious and sexy to me. Lol.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

HermioneG said:


> I appreciate your view on this. I find myself a bit offended if a guy lets me pay on the first date or is too passive when it comes to making plans. I wasn't quite sure how to express that without sounding judgmental. But you're right - it's the protective, provider thing. I LOVE giving gifts, paying for things, taking my turn and being fair when it comes to traveling, providing, etc.. that is who I am, but I want that from them too.


Thank you :smile: The more generous you are, the more important it is to make sure they have their own way of giving... to ensure balance. I think many of us protect, provide and give in our own way. And we hope that the other person will do something too. Otherwise, we can always _provide_ kicks in the ass :biggrin: and directions to the exit.

I used to give my then-bf a 10 minute masculine version of a mani pedi (I mean, those fingernails needed to be trimmed completely if they wanted to go inside me). It was very basic. no frills. When I began doing that (6+ months into the relationship), I could literally see the love swelling in his heart. So, I guess that was a way I drove him crazy, but I don't think it was lust, thankfully. Mani/pedi =/= lust in my world! lol


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

Sheik said:


> Subtle? Hmmmmm......
> 
> Hearing him groaning, moaning, any little noise he makes out of pleasure.


Makes sense



> Feeling his hard cock pressed against me from behind when we're in public.


I thought I was odd and had no self control for having a hard on in public from hugging a chick from the back lol. I see dudes do it with their chick and I'm like, "how does he not have one!!!"



> Anytime he manages to pin me against a wall. Feeling his fingers gently trace along my neck or thighs.


Oh you's a freak-a-leak.



> Lastly (for now), hearing his voice on a let's play and imagining I'm there between his legs sucking him off and trying to steal his concentration, heh heh.


Oh shit. The real estate industry is not doing too well in my pants right now.


----------



## awhiterabbit (Sep 1, 2015)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Anyone who doesn't feel a thing from kaleidoscope's posts... is a Vulcan. lol.


literally half me.. im half human half vulcan. i <3 logic. but seriously, sometimes i read these posts and i am like "YAS BOOBOO ALL THE FEELS COME TO ME" and other times i'm like "uhh what is sexiness me don't know. let me wear an itchy turtleneck and suspenders and try to romance a strapping young lad ahwooga ahwooga"


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

gritglossandrainbows said:


> Lol! what a douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to know there is women like this out there. I'll be sure to stay alert for this type.


----------



## MrSlunk (Oct 6, 2015)

gritglossandrainbows said:


> Even if I live 25 miles away from someone (like one of my exes), it's their choice to ask me out  They're not obligated to go out with me. So, they can either pick me and do all that 90% of the time, or we can just skip meeting up. I don't really express it in obvious words though. It's all non-verbal or subtle verbal redirects or my lack of communication. They get the point. They either get in line or disappear  Either response is fine for me. If they eliminate themselves for not meeting the standard, who am I to complain? :biggrin:
> 
> Even though I prefer dominant men in dating, I will... "train" them without their knowledge. lol. At this point, I've even accidentally trained some male friends to do that.


A woman like yourself and I wouldn't get along in a relationship.

I'm of the opinion that if you don't appear interested enough to make some kind of effort then either 
a) you're not interested, so i'm wasting my time.
b) you're playing games, which sets a really bad precedent, and i'm wasting my time.

also.. the idea of being "trained"... That reeeeaaally rubs me the wrong way. Doorslam wrong way.

The irony is that i'll always pay for the date anyway (especially in the beginning) but if a date offers to split the bill, i'll have much greater respect for them. If the person i'm dating attempts to arrange a meet-up as often as i do, i will do everything i possibly can to make it the most convenient for them. I'll naturally do all the gentlemanly things but my date will endear herself to me if she shows gratitude for them.

Horses for courses i guess.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Strong shoulders

When someone turns around to throw you a quick smile

When a dude can endearingly tousle my hair without making me feel like his eight year old sister

Dudes who walk with their chests out and kinda catch their breath when they see you

Skillfully removing a bra

Being told what position to assume but in a "come here" kinda way

Rolled up dress shirt sleeves

When you can tell that they're paying attention to you in the early stages around other people but they're trying to act like they're not, all on their phone or something, but they're smiling, glancing, or their body language is saying they are

Cuddling while sunbathing as foreplay to foreplay

Putting his hands behind his head. Idk.

Those looks and comments you get when you're being devious and he can't tell if he hates you or finds you entertaining

When he takes charge when you're out. Buying tickets, "what do you want?" at the bar, requesting a specific table, etc.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

johnnyyukon said:


> yeah, I could see that. Fine line. Womenz can take kare themselves!! But no, I'm not the type, "Hey yo, you lookin' at my bitch?? I'll smash your face in!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, it's a fine line. When I was young and naive I had a friend who would always protect me from his 'player' friends. That was so sweet.
Nowadays, I'd find that a bit insulting. A heads up is all I'd need.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

MrSlunk said:


> A woman like yourself and I wouldn't get along in a relationship.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that if you don't appear interested enough to make some kind of effort then either
> a) you're not interested, so i'm wasting my time.
> ...


I'm perfectly comfortable with us not ending up together :biggrin: We can both be grateful for the fact that you and I have other options, right? :bwink: 

The truth is, I'm not for most men. I'm cool with that. If most men asked me for dating advice, I'd recommend someone who's _much _ lower maintenance than me. I have a very specific type of relationship I'm looking for (including important elements that I haven't mentioned) and I avoid most of the men who don't meet that type (why waste their time?). Most people who know me IRL know that I'm extremely generous (I'll skip details). So they don't have an issue with my preferences. If they do have an issue, they know how to use the line, "it's not you, it's me." ercsmile1: 

Re:training: um in the kink world, some doms believe they need to "train" the other person, and what I meant was that I will just train them right back to protect me :bwink: Besides, idk about you, but I've noticed that everyone is always training everyone else to behave a certain way. Parents, bosses, friends, SOs, clients. Even the _sales associates_ in stores are training us to spend more. I simply acknowledge this fact and use existing models of persuasion to my advantage.

You sound like a wonderful person to date, and I have no doubt that there's a woman out there who'll consider herself lucky to land you.


----------



## avidity (Mar 26, 2014)

Waiting.

The knowledge that you two getting together would shock people.

Catching him staring.

Catching him glancing.

Just standing in proximity of each other for ten minutes, while you're both ostensibly engaging with other people.

When he disappears from a room for too long, you start to panic and wonder if he's left for the night. Then out of nowhere, he shows up again. The relief you feel.

Each time he's considerate of you, exercises his authority as a man to make sure you're comfortable.

Occasional, very rare, almost-never displays of fury during which he is liable to destroy everything - but not everyone - in sight. Limits himself.

Deters other women's advances, cuts short their conversations, acts like any and all attention from them is unwelcome. Then looks at you like you're his queen.

Watching and listening to him command a room, a very large room. Not catching everything he says because he talks too fast. Knowing that's just how quickly his mind works. His beautiful mind.

When words between you seem superfluous.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

The first time he grabs & squeezes your butt as he's kissing you goodbye, and he has that mischievous grin on his face. 

He is also going through tattoo removal right now (arm area), and it was pretty warm & sensitive last night as he was showing it to me. So I got some lotion and rubbed it on his arm gently for him, and fuck, I was kind of turned on. It doesn't help that I find scars/wounds/bruises sexy as fuck. I could tell he was turned on too, because he got really quiet & making happy hum noises, and playfully suggested afterwards that I should rub that lotion other places, too. 

One awesome thing about taking it slow is, you savor and enjoy the fuck out of those little milestones, and the building sexual tension :blushed:


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

Long hair brushing across my skin..

Clumsiness, like when she's trying to undo my buttons or my belt and it gets stuck, or when she's trying to wiggle out of her panties because her hands are busy. Because I'm holding them

A shoulder strap slipping down. This really gets me for some reason...

Earrings.. something delicate, especially if she's an introvert. So prim and proper and innocent....

Sitting face to face, in each other's lap, almost kissing, but just sitting like that and maybe talking, our lips barely touching. Feels like she's breathing her words directly into me.

Being pent up and frenzied, undressing and/or moving towards the bed or the wall but still not breaking skin contact even for a second

Using just her fingertips, crawling across all kinds of random places.. breathing in my ear... brrrr

Seeing her get lost in the zone, this also gets me very worked up. Like if we're going slow and she just holds my cock in her hand, watching it get hard... That look of curiosity -- just..... uhmm _yeah this is you

_Clutching me, pressing against me, especially if I can feel her heart beating. Brushing against my hardon as she's going up or down my body

That first little sigh, the relief in her voice when I first put it in.. really makes me feel how much she wants it

The shocked moan and her face when I suddenly change rhythm or push it all the way in

Looking down at where I disappear inside her. You dirty girl

A devious smile as she takes me into her mouth. I love fucking her smile

When she uses more lips than tongue, like she's not just working my cock, she's fucking worshipping it

--

Fuck... this thread. I need a cold shower


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Sitting face to face, in each other's lap, almost kissing, but just sitting like that and maybe talking, our lips barely touching. Feels like she's breathing her words directly into me.


YES. Ahh I _really _like straddling someone, and just having a conversation softly like that, while exchanging kisses or brushing lips and just basking in the intimacy of it all.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Just a really nice voice. I'm not sure how to explain that but I love a certain tone in a guy's voice.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Long hair brushing across my skin..
> 
> Clumsiness, like when she's trying to undo my buttons or my belt and it gets stuck, or when she's trying to wiggle out of her panties because her hands are busy. Because I'm holding them
> 
> ...


Move over in that shower, I think we're all getting in. :wink:


----------



## ageek007 (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh i never mentioned music that gets me going





I'll just leave this gem here


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Just dropped off my INTP so this post may be mushy, but fuck it. 

How his kisses sometimes faintly taste like cigarettes, and are still so fucking yummy. 

How he's a pretty easy going & laid back dude in general, but when it comes to technology and computer maintenance, he's suddenly bossing me around and firmly telling me what I need to do to keep my gaming computer/internet from malfunctioning. I also simply love it when he starts going on and on about technical, nerdy stuff. 

His palms and fingers are a bit rough because of his work, and I love the contrast between them and my smoother hands/skin. 

How he picks up on my innuendos immediately, and that mischievous 'oh, you dirty girl' look he gives me every time.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Neverontime said:


> What very subtle gestures, actions, movements, etc. drive you wild?
> Things that have a significant effect on you, perhaps even without the other person realising it.
> 
> Either during sex or in everyday situations, whichever.
> ...


Hair toss followed by quick, bridling smile which is just as quickly quenched.
Laughter showing all her gums.
A certain swish in the walk which yet falls short of being out-and-out mincing.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

This is an enjoyable thread. Okay.

-A sharp intake of breath.
-His chest rising up and down with ragged breaths. His hard swallowing, the adam's apple movement.
-His lips tracing the curve of my neck.
-His audible response to my moan(s).
-When his lips part.
-His hand(s) in my hair.
-Taking his time.
-When his grips tightens.
-When he slowly enters, relishing every moment of it. The exhale and the face he makes, like it's just what he's been waiting for.

Oh, _subtle_...
-Reaching over my head to get something high up.
-Smelling good.
-The leaning back against something with arms crossed.
-Prolonged eye contact and actually listening.
-Rolling up shirt sleeves.
-Hugs from behind.
-A devious smile or smirk from an inside joke.
-Playful fighting.
-A protective gesture, within reason.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Passionate debating turns me on. Yes.

This one's a little messed up, though: 

When you're drawn to or attracted to someone, and you both know it, but you can't really do anything about it. So instead, you have this insane sexual tension whenever you interact, so much it's electric. It manifests itself in little things: subtle teasing, light flirting that always needs to be halted before it escalates further.. if you're in person, just the way they look at you like they want to devour you. And the knowledge you'd both have the most mind blowing, depraved, passionate sex if you could. It's intoxicating.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

The forbidden fruit is sweet sweet torture to someone with imagination.. Especially in person - with some people.. you can _smell_ the chemistry.

Passionate debating mmmmmmmmm I'm glad someone is mentioning that. Laying in bed face to face with each other, nonchalantly feeling each other up, slowly, while discussing the meaning of life.. My blood has never been so confused where to go.


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> My blood has never been so confused where to go.


Oh I absofuckinglutely love that feeling.

It's like a mini orgasmic build up before the real action begins.

It basically pushes your circulatory system to the limit when it tries to satisfy the blood flow to both areas simultaneously.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

cricket said:


> This is an enjoyable thread. Okay.
> 
> -A sharp intake of breath.
> -His chest rising up and down with ragged breaths. His hard swallowing, the adam's apple movement.
> ...


All of this. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Wow this thread. Not sure mine will be nearly as good but here goes:

-Inner thigh kisses

-The hitch of my partner's breath when I put my hand in risky places when we're in public.

-When he begs for me to stop teasing him. 

-When he rubs circles on my lower back. General hand placement there is good.

-When I wake up at night and feel that we're too far apart, I will move closer so we're spooning again. And in his sleep he will kind of rub against my ass a bit and pull me closer. It's cute.
.
-Feather soft kisses, especially down the back.

-Lip biting when kisses start to escalate.

-When we both get really emotional with each other, often after a fight or after one of us has a meltdown, for some reason I have the urge to have sex. I'm not sure why.

-When I won't stop touching my partner when we're watching movies (best time to get physical, IMO), he will pause the movie and take off his glasses in this really seductive way and look at me like I'm in for it. 

-When people eat their desserts a certain way, it's very unsettling. 

-The smell of men's cologne in general, which is more attractive when a woman is wearing it sometimes.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Helios said:


> -When he rubs circles on my lower back. General hand placement there is good.


OMG, yes. *Total *turn on. But I have a ridiculously sensitive back overall.. I don't know why, any kind of light touching, kissing there just makes my panties _melt_. 



















*dies*


----------



## Grunfur (Oct 23, 2011)

Helios said:


> Wow this thread. Not sure mine will be nearly as good but here goes:


I'll do you one better. 

When she stares into my eyes, we both look down and know in our heart of hearts that we can human centipede at any moment until our rib cages crack open. 

That moment at night when we stare up into the stars and see the galaxies and we wish we were up in the stars travelling at warp speed until we slam perfectly into each other's genitals before we are ripped into flames and create such a large explosion that the next couple looking up at the stars wishes that they had done the same.

When we are having such hard sex that I accidentally rip through her cervix and my massive shlong manages to impale through throat and she can barely talk. The last words she says is "please senpai, more". 

When I windmill my genitals around hers so fast that when she finally squirts all of her lady juice flies around the room so fast and it accidentally creates a masterpiece work of art.

I love it when she wraps her legs around my legs in a fetal position and we are crammed so tightly together until our mother finally gives birth.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

cricket said:


> This is an enjoyable thread. Okay.
> 
> -A sharp intake of breath.
> -His chest rising up and down with ragged breaths. His hard swallowing, the adam's apple movement.
> ...


Someone just fainted over here


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dissonance said:


> Long hair brushing across my skin..
> 
> Clumsiness, like when she's trying to undo my buttons or my belt and it gets stuck, or when she's trying to wiggle out of her panties because her hands are busy. Because I'm holding them
> 
> ...


I second the cold shower...lol


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Feeling soreness and bruises days after, like this dull ache that operates as a constant reminder of what he did to me. 

Powerful hands, that know how strongly to grab me and be rough with me.. while also being gentle and sensual others times when I've deserved it. 

Being groped or fondled where anyone could walk in and see. 

Him watching my face hungrily as I get close.. seeing me lose control and get lost in lust. :blushed:

Hands sneaking into my panties without a second of hesitation. *So* fucking hot.

That moment where he demands I answer a question.. and then proceeds to touch me in a way that makes it impossible to focus. I start to lose track of my thoughts.. get flustered and turned on, have a hard time breathing.. then I get reminded to answer the question with a bite, pinching my nipple, or grabbing me forcefully. 

When he ruins my dress. Yes please.. Makes me blush whenever I look at the ruined straps now. 

Rubbing his erection through his pants. Drives me fucking crazy with anticipation.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Good lord! This thread. @[email protected] 

For my own safety I better stop reading it >.> Dang you people are some sexy mofos!!


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

The look after making out. Mm. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> The look after making out. Mm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is a good one. I actually think about it all the time.


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

kaleidoscope said:


> Passionate debating turns me on. Yes.
> 
> This one's a little messed up, though:
> 
> When you're drawn to or attracted to someone, and you both know it, but you can't really do anything about it. So instead, you have this insane sexual tension whenever you interact, so much it's electric. It manifests itself in little things: subtle teasing, light flirting that always needs to be halted before it escalates further.. if you're in person, just the way they look at you like they want to devour you. And the knowledge you'd both have the most mind blowing, depraved, passionate sex if you could. It's intoxicating.


Ooooooo, I like you. *nods*


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> yes, I second this. Athletic calves. major.


Thighs though mmm


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

When he suckth my dick ith tho goooood


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Thighs though mmm


yeuh, there's many features on a woman that indicates an athletic/fit body. I'm trying to think if there's any one part that is like the keystone to suggest, "Daaaayum, yo body fine as hell, gurl!!" 

doubtful there's one, but good calfs, toned, would suggest a runner or cross training chick, which would been from there up, it's tight as a trampoline.

not always the case.

but yeah, goddamn, toned thighs. boner boner boner.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a friend that I used to live with. She has unusually soft skin. One time she and I were petting her bunny at the same time.. I can't really explain it but there was something fantastically erotic about the way her hands moved. I was dying to be on the other side of those slow, loving strokes..


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

HermioneG said:


> Too big would be frustrating for me.. I'd want it all in. I'm the kind of person that doesn't like to do something at all if I can't do it right. Finally got a little action last week. He was smallish-average sized. He enjoyed it but I was disappointed that there wasn't any challenge. I think I need to do some testing and data collection to find the size range that is just right.





Kore said:


> Yes, you'd be off the bed facing her feet. But also desk, couch, bench, chair, stairs, etc. It is hot. It's being filled completely from every angle that makes it so good (female perspective).





johnnyyukon said:


> can you take 8 inches? normal girthiness.
> 
> only a handful of gals can do it (or will learn). interesting it's hot for you guys too. honestly, when it happens, it's just.....glorious. not just watching it but the feeling, oh lord. ha, so it's like the same, but i can't think of the opposite of "filled." it's like no longer a blowjob, something else. like, fucking a super tight, soft warm pussy. or like if/when a girl can squeeze her juicebox muscles all around the wiener. but in the throat. jesus. so warm and hits all the dick's pleasure nerves (it really is VERY similar to the vaginer plus the visual is huge).





johnnyyukon said:


> The only prob with that position for me is that I'M the one trying to wiggle it down, and especially since she may be temporarily unable to communicate with a large dick down her throat, I'd be slightly concerned of damaging a hyoid or something, haha.





kaleidoscope said:


> Definitely agree with @Kore that the angle helps tremendously, but also, practice. I was able to take in more and handle more forceful thrusting over time, as long as it was gradual.


I've gotten some practice, I mean, um, research with this "lie back" position over the last few months. I'd like to report on it, in the name of science, of course:

1. Position that is relatively unknown. Guys seem to be excited for something new. The reactions seem to be similar to Johnny's quote - it's no longer a bj.. it's a whole new experience. Not sure if it is just the position, or my enthusiasm. I am guessing its a combo of the two. Bottom line: They dig it and sure like to reflect and chat about it later. 

2. Size and shape does matter and will impact the angles. "Mormal girthiness" is what exactly? For me, I have found 8" on the thinner side is perfection. Just long enough where it has to pass into the throat... and that is the tight spot Johnny talks about. The farther I need to hang my head back, the harder to open my jaw fully....so 8+ and thicker is difficult. Couldn't get it done but determined to try again! 7" or less can go all the way in in most positions. They don't go into my throat so angles aren't quite as important. They don't hit that sweet tight spot though.

3. Practice is key. Relaxing is key. 

4. Hand signals haven't been necessary so far. In all situations I've been able to turn my head to the side and pull away. Good time to take a relaxing breath, give the balls some attention, and let him know I am having a blast too.

5. Bed height is key - helps with his angles. the more upright he can stand, the better. I have yet to try laying on other surfaces... hhmmm. (mental note for 8" and thicker. Should probably get up somewhere higher...)

6. Visual is huge - hot as HELL! Yesterday I did this in a room with mirror sliding closet doors.  I watched the entire thing hanging upside down between his legs. Once he caught on he peeked under his arm and could watch too. Making eye contact in the mirror took us both over the edge. 

7. I am really good at this. Being skilled at something unique makes me so happy! Drives me to do even better.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

My boyfriend some times gets flirty in front of my friends, it's funny as hell but also turns me on so goddamn much.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

X


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

you probably think I posted this for the photo on the right but it's that bit of cellulite on the left that is strangely arousing


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds sort of silly but...

Listening/watching my hubby talk to other people. I fall in love with him all over again. His humor, the way he confidently speaks etc. Sure, I love it when he talks to me too --- it's just something about watching your partner interact with another (either sex) that I find intriguing/sexy.

His laugh. Could be watching a show together and he laughs at something or just laughing at me because he thinks I'm cute. Doesn't matter the context. It's a turn on.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

HermioneG said:


> I've gotten some practice, I mean, um, research with this "lie back" position over the last few months. I'd like to report on it, in the name of science, of course:
> 
> 1. Position that is relatively unknown. Guys seem to be excited for something new. The reactions seem to be similar to Johnny's quote - it's no longer a bj.. it's a whole new experience. Not sure if it is just the position, or my enthusiasm. I am guessing its a combo of the two. Bottom line: They dig it and sure like to reflect and chat about it later.
> 
> ...


thank times infinity


----------



## GinaM (Aug 1, 2016)

Well, I'm asexual, so I crave sensual (although not sexual) contact when:

• He acts adorable (my absolute favorite!)
• He demonstrates that he's huge-hearted
• Using gentle humor, he references something he's passionate about
• He cries
• He softly exclaims, "Woohoo!" over minor things
• He gently head-butts me in the back
• He plays his guitar for me
• I study his face as he sleeps
• I stare at his hands
• I watch him take photos


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

When guys with stubble rub/scratch it, or when guys rub their faces in like...fatigue or when thinking and it makes a rough noise. Uhh. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

Subtle aggressiveness from men in sport. Blake Griffin often displays this. He will stare at his opponent after he has dunked on them and it distracts me from the game. Tbh, I've always kind of found him hot.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Women who laughs confidently. Hot as fuck!


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

When a guy uses the word 'mate'. I don't know why, it's kinda hot.

Quick reflexes. 

Attentiveness/caring. People who notice the little things.. body language. If I seem tired, or distracted, or down. Whenever I go over to my friend's house, he always makes sure I'm hydrated, makes little snacks for me (even when he's sick!) and almost always ends up cooking for me. It's suuuuch an attractive quality.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Honestly, the total package but specifically:

1) After we're done kissing and I say hello, she says hello back with a quick shy wink. That makes me want to squeeeeeeze her like a stress ball. :kitteh:
2) When she has her work shirt on but worn loosely and she bends over slightly when in front of me.
3) Just her being herself and me watching her go about her day.
4) The light patter her bare feet make on the floor.
5) Waking up to her examining my face and seeing her first thing as I wake up.
6) Using her tongue during long kisses.
7) Always having a plan B when our original plans doesn't go as planned.
8) Dominant, firm and in control at work; playful, soft and feminine at home. (That's how I know she likes me :kitteh
9) When she eats a powdered doughnut (after gym night, no less XD) she gets a little powdered sugar on the tip of her nose. :laughing:
10)Honestly, when I'm in love pretty much anything and everything about her mannerisms turn me on. :love_heart:


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> you probably think I posted this for the photo on the right but it's that bit of cellulite on the left that is strangely arousing


Yeah I got it too from being fat and hormonally imbalanced.

* *




for the ladies


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Subtle: When the shoulders tense up and the collar bones stick out, often more prominent after heavy breathing (Preferably when I am the cause).
Less subtle: Licking off a knife while cooking with it (Only for me to tell them it was used on raw meat and they need to go get tested now).
Not so subtle: Pretty much any kind of PDA, but in particular when it's both sexual and stealthy. Cupping a feel or bringing my hand to feel the wetness/hardness between us while hugging.
Casually overt: Walking around butt naked except for my T-shirt.
As subtle as a billboard: Seducing me and then running away playfully, consensual yet playfully and aesthetically rapey, the good old you can fuck me if you can pin me down game, 4th best category of sessions so far.
As subtle as bombarding the moon to spell our initials: That moment after sex with a partner you had for a short while, when they curiously play with your cock, not trying to get you hard, not giving you a handjob, just playing with it for their own curiosity, having that look in their eyes like they are studying it, toying with it, examining it's texture and detail with their fingers. I like when it happens openly, usually it happens when they think I am sleeping. The mental collection of those moments haunts my masturbation sessions deep into my periods of singlehood.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

marblecloud95 said:


> Yeah I got it too from being fat and hormonally imbalanced.
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


I've never noticed that in men but I always thought it was just fat on women...what kind of hormonal imbalance?...is it the same in both men and women?


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

I really like when a guy talks openly about his flaws. It's a turn on. (Not in a self-deprecating manner, but just honest, reflective statements). Also when he challenges me or calls me out on my BS. That's really hot too.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> I've never noticed that in men but I always thought it was just fat on women...what kind of hormonal imbalance?...is it the same in both men and women?


actually it seems its a hormone deficiency
Estrogen weight gain... in men? - HT Health


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Getting slammed against an elevator wall make-out style. 

Then realizing a few minutes in that the door has opened and an older couple is standing there watching you.

...maybe not subtle? I don't know.

I feel like subtle has to accompany big though or I won't care.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

When she goes full commando. (Both no bra or panties)


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Veggie said:


> Getting slammed against an elevator wall make-out style.
> 
> Then realizing a few minutes in that the door has opened and an older couple is standing there watching you.
> 
> ...maybe not subtle? I don't know.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Diophantine said:


> I really like when a guy talks openly about his flaws. It's a turn on. (Not in a self-deprecating manner, but just honest, reflective statements). Also when he challenges me or calls me out on my BS. That's really hot too.


I relate to that a lot. While not quite on the sexual level, it is an absolute requirement for me to consider someone for a serious relationship, to the point of loosing interest and eventually leaving if they don't do this. And I mean actual flaws. Not these:


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Catwalk said:


> _Interesting_. I shall supply a small input from experience of _personal_ likes; to keep from ''offending'' the sensitives.
> 
> _♂ For males;
> _
> ...






I have caught myself noticing that INTJs often write in a very similar manner. You always break stuff up and organize them in parts. Like 1,2 and 3, og A,B,C. It is like reading a science report of something


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Diophantine said:


> I really like when a guy talks openly about his flaws. It's a turn on. (Not in a self-deprecating manner, but just honest, reflective statements). Also when he challenges me or calls me out on my BS. That's really hot too.


Sound like the relation I had with an INFP in the beginning. Later on she got offended about calling out the bullshit, maybe because I was more blunt/direct which hid the intention maybe?


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Aya the Abysswalker said:


> My boyfriend some times gets flirty in front of my friends, it's funny as hell but also turns me on so goddamn much.


Live porn? (Just kidding)


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

kaleidoscope said:


> For doing what they say. I like to play coy though, so it'll take me a while to get to an obeying point.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.. nice try. :kitteh:






Why do I get turned on, by reading you get turned on by getting called "good girl" :>?


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Being called his slut>good girl. Though good girl has its time and place too. Fluctuating between sexually aggressive and tender behaviour (in bed). Apart from that, the usual I guess.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> When she goes full commando. (Both no bra or panties)


Have to agree.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

@apa you don't even wanna know.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

apa said:


> I have caught myself noticing that INTJs often write in a very similar manner. You always break stuff up and organize them in parts. Like 1,2 and 3, og A,B,C. It is like reading a science report of something


I see.

In spite of my desire(s) to apply some organization - the XNTJ mind is relatively_ chaotic _(&) I consider my brain a disorganized structured ''escalator'' if you will. It increases the need to organize said thoughts, when expressed - since (Ni) is rather irrational without chain(s).

I would prefer to utilize graphs - or draw a chart, but that insertion is just way to much, so I stick with bullets. I have considered drawing a chart - but no one has time for that effort.


----------



## Perso Uno (Sep 9, 2016)

psychedelicmango said:


> Being called his slut>good girl. Though good girl has its time and place too. Fluctuating between sexually aggressive and tender behaviour (in bed). Apart from that, the usual I guess.


Yes to you, pretty lady. 


I always had a saying with a few ex flings/gf's and that was: 

You're your own person, and I'm me. But when my dick gets hard; that's mine, this belongs to me, that is also my plaything and everything is mine. Mine. 

I also like being teased, oddly enough. I read about how a woman tied up her man to a chair and teased him for half an hour before he broke loose of the chair and just took her. Got me a little turned on from reading it. 

And very oddly enough I get turned on from wrestling a woman. 


In general, I just like holding women though. That stirs a different part of me.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

gritglossandrainbows said:


> Can you explain the fascination men have with women who do yoga? I've always wondered. I mean, I get the flexibility thing, but is that it? There has to be a deeper explanation. Specific things that drive you guys wild. Spill the details
> 
> I need to know so that I can unleash this on a willing victim / future boyfriend


This post is old but I missed it lol - I thought the "fascination" would be obvious? It's not a deep explanation, probably the opposite.  Look at what most women wear when they work out (not just yoga). It fits like a body glove. I think the closest male equivalent is either gay guys in tiny speedos, or that Under Armour stuff that bikers wear (and all their muscles show through). 

Then add into that repetitive body motions and sweat (applies more to workouts), which creates sexual associations, at least after there's already a physical attraction there. Personally, the "flexibility" thing doesn't mean much to me. TBH I feel like that's used as a euphemism, since it sounds less forward to be like, "...flexible *wink wink*".

As far as yoga though, it might also have something to do with some of the poses..:tongue:


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

^ Yes for everything @ninjahitsawall said except that displays of flexibility are an attraction for me:
I see someone attractive displaying flexibility -> I am thinking what positions I can fold them into - > I am thinking about sex.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

fleur du mal said:


> When he just goes for it and does what he wants.. (and there _has_ to be obvious mutual attraction for that to work). Fucking sexy. My date last night was telling me I smelled good, and then he just came closer and smelled my neck, lingered.. and he cupped my face and kissed me for the first time. He could just read me and tell that I wanted him to. Hands sliding down and grabbing my butt, or under my shirt.. again, just going for it, pushing boundaries. It makes me melt.
> 
> Another incredibly hot thing he did: openly analyzing me, making small comments on my body language. Being so intensely focused on makes me feel really exposed, vulnerable.. and gets me so fucking flustered and turned on.


That really sounds subtle


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

apa said:


> Working with you near, would be like a starving fly sitting on the wall when there was a thick stinking dump of dog shit on the floor


That's the sweetest thing anybody has ever said to me. 
:lovekitty:


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Neverontime said:


> That's the sweetest thing anybody has ever said to me.
> :lovekitty:


I thought it was a little "subtle" thing about how I phrase things, you would pick up on.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

apa said:


> I thought it was a little "subtle" thing about how I phrase things, you would pick up on.


Reminds me, I need to find a gag.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Neverontime said:


> Reminds me, I need to find a gag.


Is your BF that annoying? I can never imagine a woman wanted to gag me, I have a things with words. A sexy quality, if I should say so.










My words are literally sex for the ears. If your ear drums were sore, then I am the lotion, the silky smooth conditioner. Stimulation through sound waves. The sound of sex.










I guess you have heard about Pavlovs dogs in school. 










I am like that. Every time a woman hears my voice, she is literally conditioned to become wet. Because my voice is so strongly associated with sex.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

apa said:


> Is your BF that annoying? I can never imagine a woman wanted to gag me, I have a things with words. A sexy quality, if I should say so.
> 
> My words are literally sex for the ears. If your ear drums were sore, then I am the lotion, the silky smooth conditioner. Stimulation through sound waves. The sound of sex.
> 
> ...


No. They just sit on your face to shut you up. It's their desperate last resort.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Neverontime said:


> No. They just sit on your face to shut you up. It's their desperate last resort.


Reminds me of the story of the guy at your work, where you joked about sitting on his face, and to your surprise he wanted it. Don't use your spells on me!


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

apa said:


> Reminds me of the story of the guy at your work, where you joked about sitting on his face, and to your surprise he wanted it. Don't use your spells on me!


Oh yeah, "guy at work" :wink:

:laughing:


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

fleur du mal said:


> When he just goes for it and does what he wants.. (and there _has_ to be obvious mutual attraction for that to work).


I've noticed that myself, actually think there's a promising yet to be defined cliche here:
Anything that requires attraction to not be insanely creepy, immediately becomes insanely hot when the attraction is there.

(And I say that as a man who has had a pendant made from locks of his hair).


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Tonight Someone Dies said:


> I've noticed that myself, actually think there's a promising yet to be defined cliche here:
> Anything that requires attraction to not be insanely creepy, immediately becomes insanely hot when the attraction is there.
> 
> (And I say that as a man who has had a pendant made from locks of his hair).


I guess it sort of explains the hype behind the endlessly creepy Twilight series.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

fleur du mal said:


> I guess it sort of explains the hype behind the endlessly creepy Twilight series.


It does - I still can't forgive them for ruining vampires - but it does.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

When she looks me in the eyes, and begin to smile.


----------



## Aquiline (Oct 19, 2016)

Skilfully done shibari.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

When he can solve large mathematical problems in his head simultaneously without pen and paper or a calculator. I just sit there like... "but how."


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

When we're gaming together and he's an absolute fucking badass. Kalei panties status: *soaked*.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> When we're gaming together and he's an absolute fucking badass.


Even better when he's not being overly showy about it. It's business as usual.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Faery said:


> Even better when he's not being overly showy about it. It's business as usual.


Yes! Just doing his thing & kicking ass, not even realizing how hard I'm swooning :blushed: 

I find it an incredible turn on to watch your partner absolutely rock at something they do, thrive, excel. There's absolutely nothing sexier than seeing them out there, on their own, doing their thing, intently focused, just effortlessly being badass. It fills me with a sense of pride, like fuck yes, that's my man. And of course, major turn on.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

opcorn:

Interesting.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

what is it about this subforum that brings out the voyeurs?

:laughing:


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Dasein said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Interesting.





ae1905 said:


> what is it about this subforum that brings out the voyeurs?
> 
> :laughing:


INTPs are just naturally voyeuristic. It's part of their nature. <3


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

kaleidoscope said:


> INTPs are just naturally voyeuristic. It's part of their nature. <3


in the name of science, kalei, all in the name of science


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

ae1905 said:


> in the name of science, kalei, in the name of science


I _do_ enjoy being a test subject.. as long as the experiments are fun.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

kaleidoscope said:


> I _do_ enjoy being a test subject.. as long as the experiments are fun.


science is fun, kalei, verrry very fun


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

kaleidoscope said:


> I _do_ enjoy being a test subject.. as long as the experiments are fun.


tbh, you can think of sex as exploratory experiments you perform to discover a woman's erogenous zones and response functions, and work out the manifold ways her pleasure can be maximized

all in the name of science...of course


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> tbh, you can think of sex as exploratory experiments you perform to discover a woman's erogenous zones and response functions, and work out the manifold ways her pleasure can be maximized
> 
> all in the name of science...of course


My ISTP ex and I used to create fake sexy science experiments for the bedroom. We came up with a hypothesis, a procedure, analysis, conclusion, the whole nine yards. It was occasionally silly but mostly, it was a great way to use our imaginations (well, we used my imagination which his imagination followed happily).


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

For both sexes, prolonged eye contact. There's nothing hotter than just meeting gazes and having that spark, you know? Definitely have a thing for semi-public sex/displays of affection, i.e. we could get caught at any moment. 

For guys, I'm not particular. Well built, well dressed are definitely turn ons. For girls - long hair, perfect to tangle my fingers in. Sexy lingerie. A lot of kissing - hot, passionate, rough. I definitely am more inclined to be submissive with other girls. I am a big fan of marking too - hickies, bites, whatever.


----------



## Desthro (Feb 18, 2016)

kaleidoscope said:


> I _do_ enjoy being a test subject.. as long as the experiments are fun.


Little did she know she was a test subject from the very beginning.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Desthro said:


> Little did she know she was a test subject from the very beginning.












:shocked: This explains everything. What kind of experiments have I been in?!


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Attractive men or women who are shirtless.


----------



## Blessing (Jul 17, 2016)

- Having my hands pinned down above my head while kissing on the bed / hands tied up while he does things to me.
- Knowing I'm driving him crazy and looking at his helpless expression.
- When he touches me teasingly and tells me to remember that feeling when we go out, I'll most likely be too turned on and be dying to get back and devour him.
- Nipple flicking.
- His moans, letting me know I'm doing good at pleasing him.

:drunk:


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

Drawing circles at the base of your bare spine the next morning. 

When you're making out in his lap and he stands up while your legs are around him, turns around, and the two of you fall onto the bed.

Holding hands while he's thrusting into you.

When you give an unexpected hand job -- the initial gasp, the twitching of the penis, the uncontrollable moans.

He has this thing where he likes to... "crush" me when I'm sleeping. If he wakes up and sees me asleep, he'll stick his leg on top of me or lay out his arm on my face, and I will hear him giggling as I hit him and slide onto his chest. I guess it doesn't lead to sex, but we both find basically every action that illustrates our size differences (I'm 5'3, he's 6'3) crazy hot.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

a guy's laugh. one of those real, hearty laughs. not the blatantly fake laughs they use around girls.

while in a call with my then-boyfriend, i joked about him being an aye-aye. so he roleplayed as a ghetto aye-aye on a game show. it was a 2 hour long bit and never have i ever heard him laugh that hard in my life. it was one of the few moments where it didn't feel like we were talking past each other.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Subtle thing, and again "crazy" is like not at all crazy. But the hand to the back of the neck hug :tears_of_joy::

[video]https://youtu.be/THP7tpBlxIY?t=1m19s[/video]


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

Something I noticed at work today: paternity. Not necessarily being a father, but being amazing with kids. Saw him talking to a little girl while he was ringing her father up and I could've taken him right then and there. I think it might go both ways because after I bonded with a little boy, he came up to me and just watched me. When the kid was gone, I asked him what he was thinking about, and he giggled and whispered, "Unspeakable things. You're gonna get me in trouble."


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

star tripper said:


> we both find basically every action that illustrates our size differences (I'm 5'3, he's 6'3) crazy hot.


Ooh size contrast :biggrin: One of my favorites.


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

gritglossandrainbows said:


> Ooh size contrast :biggrin: One of my favorites.


I don't think I'll ever be able to date a guy under 6' after him. Size contrast is just insanely hot. Bending down to whisper in your ear, getting picked up by one arm, his "cutting me down for size" when he takes off my heels... One time we play-fought over where I was sitting, so he picked up my chair while I was still in it and moved it where he wanted. I was instantly turned on.

There's a power dynamic at play, I think. He physically has the power to do whatever he wants with me, and it's sexy as hell. But what's also sexy is for all his physical prowess, he's at the mercy of my word.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

star tripper said:


> Holding hands while he's thrusting into you.
> 
> When you give an unexpected hand job -- the initial gasp, the twitching of the penis, the uncontrollable moans.


^


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

When the two of us barely make it inside the door and he pins me against it, kissing me deeply as he slowly runs his hand down my body and under my dress. Rubbing his finger across my clit as he makes his way lower...sliding his finger slowly into my very wet ..... as he kisses his way down my neck...lightly breathing in my ear before he starts really finger fucking me. Mmmmmmmmmm Then, getting his pants down as we are making our way over to his couch before I straddle him and rub the head of his super hard cock across my slick clit. Grabbing some of his hair and kissing him..his moans and my gasp as I slide him inside and thrust down taking him all the way inside


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Subtle displays of possessiveness: when they're just a tad defensive and protective if someone is wrongfully aggressive or unfair towards me._ I melt_. I don't know why it bothers some people - but for me, it's not at all an indication of them thinking I can't handle myself. It's that they prefer to deal with it themselves, because I'm with them and they want to take care of me. And also, no one else can give me shit. Only they are allowed to fuck with me - because when they do, we both know it's incredibly playful and loving, no matter how ruthless it is.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

star tripper said:


> I don't think I'll ever be able to date a guy under 6' after him. Size contrast is just insanely hot. Bending down to whisper in your ear, getting picked up by one arm, his "cutting me down for size" when he takes off my heels... One time we play-fought over where I was sitting, so he picked up my chair while I was still in it and moved it where he wanted. I was instantly turned on.
> 
> There's a power dynamic at play, I think. He physically has the power to do whatever he wants with me, and it's sexy as hell. But what's also sexy is for all his physical prowess, he's at the mercy of my word.


the stark contrast in size gets me so hot. like, "baby, you could swing your arm in my general direction and knock me out cold. you could murder me in five seconds flat with your bare hands. but you don't."


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

ok not what i meant said:


> "baby, you could swing your arm in my general direction and knock me out cold. you could murder me in five seconds flat with your bare hands.


Disturbing.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Just reposting my post from the why does this turn me on thread since it is applicable here-

Plaid skirts. Not trashy short ones, long ones made of a thick fabric like they'd wear at an actual strict Catholic school or on Little House on the Prairie. Add thick, autumnal knee high socks and we're even better.

Girls with very feminine tastes in movies and books. Old-fashioned romance movies and musicals from the 40's and 50's and like Jane Austen and Bronte Sisters novels for the books. Even though I'm not overly into that stuff myself (except for old fashioned romances to an extent). 

Men's dress shirts and flannel shirts on women.

Women who don't clean that much.

I definitely have a lingerie fetish and love when they wear elaborate, lacy stuff, but a girl in men's style briefs with a fly and logo waistband is a huge turn on for some reason too. 

Some facial features that some people would consider imperfections, like a slightly big nose, a birthmark, freckles, or "fat" cheeks (with the rest of the body not being fat)

Cardigan sweaters with heavy fabric, particularly in a dull color like grey or cream.

Women's stomachs. I like fit women with abs but even with a girl with a softer stomach and a little bit of a "gut" I would love to endlessly kiss her up and down her stomach and all around her belly button. 

Holding women while they cry makes me feel more manly than anything.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Kyn said:


> What very subtle gestures, actions, movements, etc. drive you wild?
> Things that have a significant effect on you, perhaps even without the other person realising it.
> 
> Either during sex or in everyday situations, whichever.
> ...


Naked shoulder/collarbone areas and upper chest area in men and women. Men shirtless, women with strapless upper garment or bare upper body.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

when guys speak to me in their groggy morning voices. 

<333


----------

